# Video Previews: Canon EOS M10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

```
CanonUSA has posted a bunch of introduction videos for the brand new EOS M10 mirrorless camera.</p>
<p>You can view the videos after the break…</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS M10</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/HwlnlWsT7Kg" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/9fyU0H63rKA" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/uLwV8n1mD1Q" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/v8W2Ki4SVIM" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GJ0E8K_PtQs" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rjO79VhgoyQ" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ErZxB20Ns6o" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Preorder Canon EOS M10 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1188036-REG/canon_0584c011_eos_m10_mirrorless_cam.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM10K.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VPxwZ3" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## JMZawodny (Oct 13, 2015)

NFC for Android only?!?


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 13, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> NFC for Android only?!?



The NFC on iPhones only works with Apple Pay. So it's not a Canon exclusion, it's an Apple exclusion.


----------

